# Forum service project



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

What do you all thing about putting together a forum service project for the spring? I'd love to see us do something to show we're all serious. Maybe Elk22 or Pro or Muley73 or someone has an idea for one? Something to help out the herds or something. Give everyone an oppertunity to put their money where their mouth is so to speak. Be a great way to meet and greet if nothing else. Thoughts?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm always in on a good service project. Back home our sportsmens group used to do clean ups at some of the local shooting areas when the trash got out of hand. It was always a great time and with many hands, the work was never bad.-------SS


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have heard many complaints of what a mess the places are west of Utah Lake where they shoot, doing something with deer/elk habitat would be better, but just an idea.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm all for a litter clean-up.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Sounds reasonable to me... Maybe we could start our own non government organization and focus on hunter recruitment and opportunity.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

great idea to pitch in and help. hopefully peterson can get some ideas of things needed and we can organize ourselves to help out.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> I have heard many complaints of what a mess the places are west of Utah Lake where they shoot, doing something with deer/elk habitat would be better, but just an idea.


+1

There is so much trash out there. I'd be happy to help


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm more than happy to help clean up. But I would like to see a project designed specifically around habitat improvement. Maybe replanting on a wintering range somewhere that badly needs it? Heck if you want to make a big public statement, try to improve wintering hsabitat above bountiful so that the deer are less invasive to yards there. Imagine the publics reaction to the idea that hunters solved that issue without having to shoot animals in their neighborhood


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Count me in. I don't know that we could start our own habitat project as that would require a lot of money and government loops and hoops. We could piggy back on a current project.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

WasatchOutdoors said:


> But I would like to see a project designed specifically around habitat improvement.


I remember some time ago there was a member of the forum (cant remember who though  ) that helped repair and build guzzlers. How about something like that?


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Bax* said:


> WasatchOutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > But I would like to see a project designed specifically around habitat improvement.
> ...


not a bad idea at all.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Great Idea. I would be interested in either clean up or habitat work. I would suggest if we are going to go to enough work to organize a project to work through the DWR and get it approved as a dedicated hunter project. That might generate even more interest.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

campfire said:


> Great Idea. I would be interested in either clean up or habitat work. I would suggest if we are going to go to enough work to organize a project to work through the DWR and get it approved as a dedicated hunter project. That might generate even more interest.


+1


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Several years back our local sportsmen's clubs got together with the Fish and Game Biologists and installed water guzzlers in areas that didn't have enough water retention. We also did trash removal and some removal of fallen trees and erosion control. I think that any offer you make to the DWR and Forest Service will be appreciated.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have always wanted to organize a youth hunt for pheasants, quail, or some other upland bird. It would be neat if we could organize a fund raiser to get some birds and take a under-privileged kids out and have some fun. We could get some pen-raised birds and take a kid out to the Lee Kay dog training area and let them see a dog at work and scare up some planted birds.

I know that the owner of Good Year Tires on Auto Mall Drive in Sandy takes disabled kids out to hunt big game. I always thought that was cool.


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

It all sounds good to me, just let me know when and where, hopefully with some advanced warning.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I have always wanted to organize a youth hunt for pheasants, quail, or some other upland bird. It would be neat if we could organize a fund raiser to get some birds and take a under-privileged kids out and have some fun. We could get some pen-raised birds and take a kid out to the Lee Kay dog training area and let them see a dog at work and scare up some planted birds.
> 
> I know that the owner of Good Year Tires on Auto Mall Drive in Sandy takes disabled kids out to hunt big game. I always thought that was cool.


i'm not sure what kind of permits we would need to be able to plant birds, but I do know a guy who raises them, and our family has a small 75 acre farm in perry that you could let them chase the birds on.


----------



## KnockedandLocked (Jun 24, 2010)

Sign me up, would love to give back on a service project. The guzzler repair sounds beneficial as does getting younger kids involved in the outdoors.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

If you guys wanted me to get a hold of a few local farmers and ranchers. I bet some good service projects would open up some agricultural land to the "Access Yes" program and we could get some guys enrolled permanently. Not to mention if we are helping out on the property we become familiar with what the benefits of a specific property can be useful for... We could also count the acres that we make available and boast numbers like SFW


----------



## Troutsman (Aug 13, 2010)

JuddCT said:


> campfire said:
> 
> 
> > Great Idea. I would be interested in either clean up or habitat work. I would suggest if we are going to go to enough work to organize a project to work through the DWR and get it approved as a dedicated hunter project. That might generate even more interest.
> ...


+2

This is an excellent idea that has been proposed. I think that there has been enough interest in the short amount of time that we could even extend it further and instead of doing "A" project, set something up to do seasonal, or monthly projects. Whether we piggy back off of other project, or start our own, we can assemble ourselves to get the jobs done.

As a dedicated hunter, I always look for jobs that can be done at any time so I can work it into my schedule. While it is fun to have a great big get together and make a huge dent in a project, it is also nice to have some projects that are on going that can make a difference as well. The dedicated hunter project I took part in this year was out by the stairs heading towards Tabiona. The area is a major winter range for elk and deer and the project was cutting down specific trees to make more room for the winter range. I could not help but wonder why they would not plant the area after we came in and cut down the over vegetation of the evasive trees.

Looking at the DWR, as well as other groups would be an excellent place to start for gaining permissions as well as support and ideas. I love the idea of getting the kids involved in this as well. We could reach out to our local Boy Scouts and Girl Scouts clubs to offer our ideas to include them. I hunted this last fall with a gentlemen that has set up hunting opportunities for handicapped individuals and has had a lot of success with it. I could gain more information from him if we wanted to go that route as well.

If anyone has boys that are close to becoming an Eagle Scout, this could be an excellent opportunity for them to organize one of these service projects.

Maybe we could organize ourselves and ask for some volunteers to step forward to create a committee and work it from that angle. A group to organize the masses and gain input and ideas from one another as well as put together a vote as to what projects are selected for each season/month.

I am happy to see so many fellow sportsman step up and offer a hand. I know there are many more out their that feel the same way that do not frequent these forums. To get the word out to your neighbors and friends to chip in is also an important place to start.

Great Thread! thanks for starting it....


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is the list of preapproved DH projects, if for nothing else to get some ideas going: http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/list-all.html


----------



## Alton (Sep 13, 2007)

Count me in just let me know when and where. It is time for us to give back to the sport we love.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Maybe one of the mods could throw up a poll on which service projects people would prefer to participate in? I was also thinking it might be cool if we could work something out that our fishermen could take part in. I don't know much about fishing, but I'm sure there are things we could improve upon with them as well (even if it means just picking up trash along the banks)


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

Good idea to do something proactive rather than complain on the internet (I do it too). Coordinating with an agency like the DWR, Forest service, or the BLM is a must. They know what needs are out there in specific areas and have the knowledge and skill set necessary to carry out a specific project.



> I could not help but wonder why they would not plant the area after we came in and cut down the over vegetation of the evasive trees.


There likely was a very good reason. If an understory was already present the objective likely would have been to realease the understory by excluding competition from the unwanted species (I am assuming juniper). And if some active restoration was necessary it was likely done at a different time of the year that favored seeding or planting establishment.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

K gents, I've added a poll... Wouldn't mind adding a couple options to it if you guys have some other ideas... Couple things I wouldn't mind trying would be improving habitat on Lake Mtn and West Mtn. Both used to hold a good deer population and good bucks before they burned. They both could use a good trash clean up first.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

So 8 votes is it huh? 7 out of the 8 for habitat. So where would you guys like to go? What ideas do you have?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I don't know a lot about big game, so I don't have much advice to give. But if we did something for birds, maybe I could give some ideas.

Regardless the decision, I'd like to help so long as school is out (may would be perfect for me)


----------



## TLB (Jul 13, 2008)

Great idea! I would love to participate in a service project. Keep us informed so that I might be able to open my work schedule.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

I would be glad to help out on a project regardless of what the project is. I am free about any day. I know Rockport, Lost Creek, East Canyon, Pineview, Woodruff could all use a good clean up prior to the water rising and covering all the trash back up. 

Just let me know. If I see the bioligists Friday I will ask him about some ideas


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I am definitely up for this. Although none of us are doing this for publicity or kudos it might be good if we could get Adam Eakle or someonelse to cover it to get some good publicity for those of us that love to hunt. Maybe Tree and Pro would have some ideas on how to tie this in with their group.Just some rambling thoughts.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Lets do it, I'm in. Just let me know in advance so I can work it around my work.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

One project you could do that is going to be neverending is the removal of Dyers Woad (or how ever you spell it). Every spring you can see that nasty yellow line creeping further and further up the mountain side and into places it has never been.


----------



## cowmilker (Dec 17, 2008)

Another forum I am a member of (rockymountainextreme.com) does some service project every year. Since it is a statewide forum (this forum is too) they pick a date and let that be the project date, then have multiple locations (one group does cleanup at 5 mile pass, while one group goes to little Moab, another does something in Moab, one group does something in Vernal, etc.) 

One other thought I had was to do it on the weekend that our big game draw results come back (guidebook says May 31). 

Perhaps we could do one different project in each of the "big game" regions.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

What kind of habitat projects would be beneficial? Should we work on different habitat projects (fish, upland, and big game)?


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Good question Bax*... Depending on the species there are many options that would be beneficial. For examples Fish-Utah Lake due to the large amount of carp there is little to no vegetative habitat left in the lake. IE underwater vegetation which does two things provides shelter for the prey fish minnows, and 2 keeps the sediment at the bottom of the lake held by root systems. Some things that have been done in other states are artificial fresh water reefs. Some have used christmas trees or used tires. These provide areas for the prey fish to grow allowing them to take a more dominant role. Upland game-there are many WIA areas in the state. Some have great habitat, some not so much. It could be offered to plant these areas and build other habitat helpers on these plots of ground. Not to mention fixing fences etc. which would encourage the land owners to continue to keep their land open to the public. Big Game-a lot of the winter ground and summer ground has been over run with cheat grass and other invasive/non native plants which offer little to no sustenance to big game animals. If ok'd by DWR/Forest Service we could select a plot of land, clear it of dead timber and non-native plants and re-plant it. This is what Wasatch is doing with his own private property. If we had a private land owner that would let us on his property to do it there would be less hoops. This would help animals in the area, even if the landowner didn't open the land to the public. However some people won't want to do a project on someones land for thoughts of making it a private hunting oasis for that individual. Maybe if we did it on private land have the landowner join the WIA program for a minimum of 2 years. These are just some thoughts. The are west of Utah Lake on Lake Mountain that burned would be an area that could use some improvement. It could use a good trash pick up and planting. That area used to be a great area to deer hunt before it burned and turned into a trash pit.


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

This sounds great, I game as long as I am off the weekend. Also would it me something that the whole family could be involved. It would be great for them to participate in a project like this.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I would definitely like it to be a family friendly event.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I am happy to help out with whatever is decided upon, but one favor I have to ask is if we can do it in May. I am a student and it would be difficult to help out before then (and I know there are others on the forum in similar situations). So if at all possible, I cast my vote for May


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

If you do it when I am not working I will be happy to help!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Goob has offered to cook for us if we help him with his adopt-a-highway on the mirror lake highway. I'd like to help him out, it would be a good project with no hoops, that everyone can help in. Not to mention Goob will be cooking. What do you guys think? Maybe do 2 projects, this, and a habitat project. I'm calling DWR tomorrow to ask about a habitat project.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Is that the one on the 153 east of beaver?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

MadHunter said:


> Is that the one on the 153 east of beaver?


No, it is Hwy 150 east from Kamas past Mirror Lake and on up to Evingston. I think it does not usually open up until June; I get a little busy by that time of year, anything in the spring is usually best for me.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Yah, I think it doesn't open til mid summer, goob? I'll be trying to get a habitat project for April-May. Gonna try the DWR tommorrow see what they think have in mind.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Ok folks, we have planned our first project. We will be cleaning up public lands south of Saratoga Springs in Utah County. The area known as Soldier Pass Road, which is a dirt road connecting the west side of Utah Lake to the Cedar Valley. To get there, exit I-15 at Pioneer Crossing (exit 278), go West on Pioneer Crossing to SR-68 (Redwood Road), go South on SR-68, there will be balloons at the turnoff. We will be meeting Saturday March 26, 2011 at 0900. We'll be working for 4-5 hours. Please bring gloves, shovels, rakes, and anything else you think might be useful, including your smile  . There is a large amount of garbage that people have been shooting for years. The area is home to Mule Deer, Antelope, Chuckars, and many other small critters. The land is all public, and is commonly used for shooting, fourwheeling, dirtbiking, hunting, mountain biking and many other outdoor sports. The United Wildlife Cooperative will be supplying refreshments, drinks etc. You may want to pack a sandwich. Please come out and join us, look forward to seeing you all there!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Saturday March 26, 2011 at 0900.


Sounds like a great day to mix and mingle with forum members! I look forward to it 8)

Also bring garbage bags!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Crap! I wanted to be there, but we will be in Disneyland at that time. Enjoy!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> Crap! I wanted to be there, but we will be in Disneyland at that time. Enjoy!


Give Mickey and Donald my best! :mrgreen: Have lots of fun!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Yah, I think it doesn't open til mid summer, goob? I'll be trying to get a habitat project for April-May. Gonna try the DWR tommorrow see what they think have in mind.


The Mirror Lake Highway opens officially the no later than the 3rd weekend of June for the "High Uintas Classic" bicycle race. The USFS opens the gates up before that, usually Memorial weekend, snow depth on the road permitting, and you drive up and down the highway at your own risk.

I always clean 3 times a year, shooting for June, August and late September.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Ok folks, we have planned our first project. We will be cleaning up public lands south of Saratoga Springs in Utah County. The area known as Soldier Pass Road, which is a dirt road connecting the west side of Utah Lake to the Cedar Valley. To get there, exit I-15 at Pioneer Crossing (exit 278), go West on Pioneer Crossing to SR-68 (Redwood Road), go South on SR-68, there will be balloons at the turnoff. We will be meeting *Saturday March 26, 2011 at 0900*. We'll be working for 4-5 hours. Please bring gloves, shovels, rakes, and anything else you think might be useful, including your smile  .


I just wanted to bump this topic to the top of the list since this event will be less than a week away. Hopefully Chaser can join in, but I will plan on being there.

Dont forget garbage bags


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I will definately be there, kids in tow. It looks like I also have some folks from work pitching in. They use the area and now want to help out in getting it cleaned up.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry I will not be able to make it if it were on Sunday I would be there but have to work...


----------

